# Weekly Competition 2017-40



## Mike Hughey (Oct 3, 2017)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F' U2 R2 F R' U2 R' F'
*2. *F2 U2 R' U' R U2 F
*3. *R' F U2 F' U F2 R2 U R2
*4. *U R U' R U' R F U2 F2
*5. *U' F' R U' R' F R' F' R U2

*3x3x3
1. *B2 L2 D2 B' U2 B2 F' U2 L2 R2 U2 L B' F L D' F L' F2 D2 F'
*2. *L D' F R F' U' F2 R' D L' D' R2 D' R2 L2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 D'
*3. *F2 L2 U L2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 F R2 F' L B R2 U2 F' R' D
*4. *D2 U2 L F2 L F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U' L' F' U2 B D L R F2 U'
*5. *U' L2 B2 U R2 U L2 D L2 U2 R2 B L U' R B2 L2 B L' D2 R'

*4x4x4
1. *D2 B2 D2 Fw' F2 Uw' F2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 F2 R' B Fw' U' B D B R Uw2 U2 R2 Uw' Fw' R' B' L Uw2 B Rw2 R2 D' U2 R' Fw' D' L D2 Uw2 R2
*2. *L F2 L2 R2 D2 U' Fw' Rw R2 D2 L R' Fw' F Uw U' R2 D' U2 B L' Uw' L2 Uw2 B Fw F R' Fw2 L' U' L' Rw2 R2 U2 Fw' F' L B Fw'
*3. *L' F L Rw R U B R' B2 R' Fw2 L2 R2 F' Rw' Uw2 U Fw U B2 R' B2 R' B Fw' F D' L Fw2 D Uw' U B F D' F Uw' U L Uw
*4. *Fw' F U' L B F2 U L' Uw2 R' D U2 L2 Uw2 L' Rw2 D U B' Fw' Uw U' B2 R' B' Fw' Rw' Uw2 B2 Rw2 Uw2 B L' Uw2 U' B Fw' L' F' Rw
*5. *Rw2 F2 Rw2 Uw U Rw2 Uw' F R' D2 Fw D2 U' Rw Fw' U' Fw U B Fw' Uw' B F R' U L B' L Rw2 R' B' Fw2 F2 Rw' R U' F2 Uw' Rw R'

*5x5x5
1. *R' Dw R Fw2 Uw' Bw2 Dw U Bw' D' Uw U L Rw D Lw Fw2 U R' B2 Uw Lw2 Bw2 Fw' L Uw2 F' Dw' Uw2 B' R Uw' B' F2 Dw2 F Dw' Uw2 Lw' B' Bw' Fw' Lw' U Bw2 L Lw' Dw2 Uw Fw F' R2 Fw2 F' Dw2 Uw' L' Dw2 Uw2 Lw'
*2. *L Uw' L2 R' Bw' Rw' Dw2 B Bw L' Fw Lw' Rw Uw2 R2 F' L2 Rw2 Bw' Fw' R' Bw2 Fw2 F' U F Uw' Fw Lw' D2 Dw' R' Bw2 Uw' L' Bw D Dw2 Uw U Lw B2 F2 L Bw D2 Dw2 Fw2 Rw' R U' B' D2 F' Rw2 Bw Fw2 U2 Fw Dw2
*3. *F2 Uw' Rw2 R B' Bw F' Rw B Lw2 Uw' L U2 B U' B2 D' L' D' Dw2 Lw2 D2 Uw Rw' Dw' Rw2 Dw B2 Bw' Fw F Uw2 Rw D2 Dw' Uw B' Bw Rw2 B Fw R2 B' D' Rw Dw' U2 B' Bw2 F' Uw2 B2 D Dw Uw' Bw2 Fw F' Uw' L'
*4. *Rw U' Rw' D' F2 Uw U' F Uw Lw2 D' Lw Rw2 Bw Fw' Uw Rw Bw' Rw2 Dw Uw L Uw2 L2 Rw2 Fw' Uw Fw Lw' Rw' Uw' Lw' Bw' Lw R2 D2 B Fw2 F' D F2 Dw' L' Rw B2 Fw' F2 Uw2 L' Bw' Dw' Uw' L2 Rw D U2 Rw' F' Dw Uw
*5. *Rw Fw Rw2 Dw' Uw Bw Rw' F2 Dw2 U Lw' Uw2 R' Bw2 F' U R D' Lw2 Bw' F2 U F' Rw' R2 Dw2 B2 Bw' L2 D2 U' Lw' Bw Lw Bw2 Dw' B2 L2 D' U' Lw' B' U' B R2 B' F' U' Bw Uw' Lw2 D2 Uw F2 Rw' F L' Lw2 R' B2

*6x6x6
1. *B 3F' 2F2 L' 2L' R 3F2 2R' 3U2 U 2L 2F2 2U2 2L 2F 2U 2B2 F' 2D L2 2B' 3U 2L' F 3U' U 3R 2U' R' D2 3F R2 2U U' L2 3R' R' 2D' 3U' U2 3R' U' 2B' L' 2R R D 3F 2U U2 2R2 3U2 3F2 2U' 2F' 2L 3R2 2B 3R2 2F2 L R2 3F2 F2 D' B2 2F2 2U' L 3U'
*2. *2U 2B 3U2 L' D2 2R 2U 2R2 U 2L' U2 B' 2B' 3F2 F2 2L' 3R U' L' 3R' 3F2 D 2D2 U2 L 2L 3R2 2R R D 2F2 2U' U2 2F2 2L 2R' D2 3U2 B' L2 F2 2R2 D2 3U 2F2 L2 3F2 F2 U2 3F 3R' R D' U 2F 2L2 2R' U2 R2 B2 2F2 3U' B2 2R 2B F' L 2B D' R
*3. *2R' 3U2 R2 U' 2L2 3F 2L 2B2 2U2 U 3F2 3R' 2B' 3F L 2L' 3R2 2R B2 R' 3F' 3U' 2L' 2B2 2R B2 U 2F2 R' 2B2 D' 3R2 2F' U2 R F 2R2 2B' 2L' 2U U2 L2 2F 2R2 R' B2 2L2 2B 2U' B2 3F L2 3R' 2B R' 2F F' 3U' L2 2B' R' D' L2 D 3R2 D 2U' 2R2 2F D2
*4. *2U2 L2 R' B 3F' U 2L' 3R' D2 F 2D2 B' L 2B 2F' D 2U' B 3U2 2U' U' B2 D' 2D' F' D' B 2B' F' D' B' 3R' 2U U' 2R2 3U' U L U2 L2 2L' 3R B F2 3R2 2D2 2U U 2R' B 3F 2D2 L F L2 3U' 2U2 3F L 2R' 2B2 3F' F' D2 3R' 2F' 3U B2 2R 3F
*5. *L2 2R' U2 L2 3R 2R' D' 3U2 2F2 F' 3R B L F' 2U 2L' 3F2 2F' 2D' 3U' 2B 3R2 2F' D' 2U' F2 2L' 2B 3U 2L' 3U' 2B' 3R' D' 2L B2 2F2 R2 2D 3R2 2R2 2F F' D 3U2 2U2 U' L U2 L 3R' 2B2 2F 2L' 3R' 3F' D 2U L2 3F' F2 D2 2D2 R' 3U 2B 2L 3R2 2B' 3F'

*7x7x7
1. *3U' 3F 3D 2B2 3B 2U 3R B' 2F' 2R' U 3B2 2F 2D2 3R 2F' U' 2R2 B 2L2 2B2 3U 2F2 R2 U B' 3F 2F' 2L' B2 3R R' 2B' 3D 2F' 2R2 U 2F2 3U L 2R 2F' F2 3L2 3B2 2F' 3D' U2 3F2 3R2 U2 F2 3D' L' U2 2F2 3L' 3R' D2 2F D2 2D2 3D' R' 2D2 2L 2B' U2 L D' 3R' 3B2 2R 3D2 2F2 F L' 2D2 R' 3B' 2F' L 2L' R2 F' 2R2 U 2B' U2 2R2 3B' D' F 2D2 3B2 L 2D2 3B2 R U2
*2. *2F 3R' R' B' 2B' 3R2 2R' 3D2 3F 2F2 3R2 3U2 3L 2U 3F' R' 2F2 F L' 3B2 2L2 2D' 3D F2 2L2 R2 2F 2L F 3R' U' 3F 3D2 3U2 2U 2R B U 3F' 2L 3L 3R2 2D2 3B' L' 2L2 R2 D U2 2R 2D2 3L 2R' D2 U' 2R2 2B 2D 2B' R2 B2 2D2 U B' 2B R' B2 3B2 3F F' L 3L' B' F 2U2 U' 3L' 2U' 2F' D 3D' 2F 3U2 F' 3U 2U B2 3D2 2B 2F' F2 U2 3F' 3R' 2U B2 3B' 2F F' L2
*3. *3D 2R 3F 2F 2L' 3D' 3U2 U' 2F U 3F' 2L2 2R R 3D2 3B' F2 2U U2 2B' 2D U' 2F D' 2B2 L' 2B' U' 3L2 3R2 U2 2B 2U' 3B' D2 2L 3U2 2F D2 3B' 3F2 U2 3B2 3U 2B' 3B2 3F' F' 3L' 3F' L2 2R' U 3B' 2D 3U' 3F2 D2 3D 3U L 3L U 3R 3B 3D2 U2 2B' 3R2 3U2 3L' 3F' 2U' 2F2 3U2 3B 3D' 2R 3U 2U2 U2 3R2 F2 2U 2R 3B2 3U 2U' 2F D' L' 2U2 3L2 U' B' 2F' 2L' B F' 2R2
*4. *3B2 L B 2D2 3L D 2B F 2L' 3R 2D2 3B' 3F' 3U' 2L2 B' 2L2 2R' 2B2 3F F 2D' F 2R2 3D2 3U U2 2R 2B' 2R2 3B' L' F D' 2D F' L 2D2 2B' 3F' F 2D' B R' 3B' 2L2 U' 3L2 R2 2U' 3R2 B 3B' 3U' R' U2 L' D' 2D' L2 R2 B2 2F 3U' U' 2F2 D' 3D2 3U L' 2L2 B F' 2L2 R2 2D' B 2B 2F 3R' 2B' 3B2 3F 2F 2D U2 2B 2L' 3L 3R 3F2 2U2 F' 2R' F2 2L2 3U2 3L' 2R' R'
*5. *U 2L' 2R' 3U' R' D2 2D' 3D' 2R2 R 2B2 D2 3L2 3R2 3B D 3F2 2U' F2 3D 2U 3R F 3R2 U' 2L' 2F' 2D 2U R2 U' 3F2 3L' U' 2B 3F 2F2 3R' 3D' 2U2 3R2 3B' 2F R2 2U2 3B2 D R' F2 3L2 D2 B2 3L2 2D2 3R' 2B 3L R 3U' 2L' U' F2 L2 3R 2R' R2 2D 3D' L' 3R R B2 2F2 3U' U' L' 2R' 2F' 2R 3U2 3L 3U2 2B2 3D2 2L' 2R 2B 3R2 3B 3F2 F' 2L2 3R2 2R' 3B2 3R' B U 3F' F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R F2 U2 R' F U' F' R2 F'
*2. *U F2 U F' U2 F2 U' R U
*3. *F U' R2 U2 F U' F U R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F' L' R' F' D U F2 R F U' R2 D' L' R B2 R2 D2 R U Fw' Uw2
*2. *U L' F D F' R2 F B2 L2 U' F2 D F' D2 L' D R D' R Fw'
*3. *B F' R F' U F' D B' D U' L R' U' L' R2 B2 L' B' L' U' Rw Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Uw2 B L' B' D' U' R D Rw' B Fw D Uw U2 R2 D' B2 Rw2 Fw R2 Fw' F' Rw2 F L R2 Fw2 D' U' Rw B D2 Uw2 U2 B' D Rw2 Fw R Fw'
*2. *L' R U2 F D2 U R' Fw2 L Fw U2 L2 Rw' B2 Uw' U2 Fw Uw2 R' F2 R2 B2 R B2 F2 R' F U2 F' Uw' R2 U2 F' L R B Fw D' Uw2 B
*3. *Uw2 B' Uw R2 B Fw' R2 Fw F Rw F R' Fw D' U2 Fw L' B2 R2 F' L Uw2 Fw' U' L2 B Uw2 L' Rw2 Uw2 Fw Rw Uw2 Rw B Rw R' F' D' U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *U L2 B' Bw' R U2 Bw' L R2 D B2 Bw Fw Uw' U2 Bw' F L' Rw2 R' Uw L2 Rw Bw2 Dw F' Lw' Rw2 Bw2 Fw' Rw' U R' D' Dw Uw' Lw B2 Bw' D' Dw' L' Lw2 Rw2 U Rw' Dw F2 U2 B' F' Dw' Rw R2 B2 R' Dw' U R2 U2
*2. *Dw' Uw' Rw2 D' Bw Rw' Fw U2 B Bw Lw2 D Dw2 U2 Fw' Lw' Dw U R Dw2 Uw2 Fw Uw B2 Bw2 Fw2 L Bw' Dw' Bw2 Fw D' B2 U2 Fw L Lw2 Fw2 R D2 Dw' B' D Lw2 Dw2 L' Lw' Dw' Rw' Dw2 U2 Fw2 D' R2 U2 F' U Bw' Lw R'
*3. *F Lw Dw U B2 Bw2 Dw' F' Lw' Bw2 Dw Bw2 Dw2 U2 R' Dw2 Bw' D Uw' U' Rw Dw' Rw Dw2 Fw' L R' B' Bw2 F Uw2 Fw' Lw2 Fw Dw' Rw2 R Dw' R2 B' D' B2 Bw' F2 L2 Rw U' L B' L B2 L Rw2 B' U Lw' Rw B U2 Lw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *F2 3R' R2 D 3U' F' 3U 3R' B2 F 2L R2 2U' B2 U' L2 2D2 3U2 2U' 3F2 F 2D 3F2 2D2 B2 3F' U 2L' D' 3U 3F' 2F2 3U' 3R' U F 2L2 3U 2B' D 2L B 3U 2B' 3U2 2L' 2F 2U2 B' U' 2B R 2B' D 3U 2U L' 2L' B2 2B' 2U' 2F2 3R2 2F2 2L' D' L 2U 2B2 3F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2D 3U2 U 3F' 3D2 L' 3L' F2 3R 3D' F 3D' F 2U' 3F2 2F 3L2 R2 3U' 3F2 3R' 3F' 2U' L' 2L' 2R2 2F 2L' 3U U2 3R D' 3D B 2F2 2R2 D' 3R2 R' U 2L2 3F2 L2 3B' L' 3B' F 2R 3B U' 3B' 3D' 2B' 3F 2U2 U 3B R 3F2 2L' 3L U B2 3L 2R' F' D' U2 3R' 2B' 3R2 D' 2U2 U F' 3L' 2D2 3D' 3U 2U2 L 2R2 R 2B 3D2 U' 2L2 3L' 3R' 2R 3F2 R2 F' 2L' 2U2 2B 3F 3L 3R' R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U' R B' R D R B R' U D R2 U B2 D F2 R' D' U R2 F2 U' Fw Uw'
*2. *F2 L2 D2 U' L' R' D' U' L' B2 F' R F L2 D R' L' F' L D2 Rw' Uw
*3. *F L' F' D2 L' U B R' B2 D2 U2 L' R2 U2 B2 D2 R' L' D Rw
*4. *B' D' L D2 B2 L U B R L D2 B' U R' B2 F D2 U' B2 R Fw Uw
*5. *D F B U' D' F2 L U' R2 D L' D2 L' U2 B2 F' D2 R2 L2 F2 Rw Uw'
*6. *L' D' R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 D F' B' D2 F' L2 B' F R2 U2 L2 U
*7. *F R' F D2 R2 U' L U F L D' B L' R2 D L2 F U F D2 F Uw2
*8. *B' F2 U2 L' F' B R B F2 U L' F U2 R2 F' R2 L' U' R U D' Fw Uw
*9. *F2 D L U2 D' F2 U B F2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' D B' F2 D2 U L Fw Uw
*10. *U2 F B2 U' L2 D2 F D F' B2 R' F' L2 F' B U' F2 L2 B2 L' Fw
*11. *U' F R F2 R2 L B2 R2 U B' R2 D2 U B' L2 U2 B2 D2 F' B' R2 Fw
*12. *L' F2 R2 F' B2 R2 L F U2 F' L B' U' D R' B2 U2 B2 F2 Rw Uw'
*13. *D' L' F R2 L B D B2 R' U' F2 U' F2 L2 F' D2 B' F D B' Rw' Uw2
*14. *B U D2 B2 L' R D' U' F' R D' L' D U2 F' D' U' F' U' L2 Fw' Uw'
*15. *D2 B' F D R2 B R B2 F2 R2 U' D2 F D F D2 U2 L' U F2 U' Fw'
*16. *D' U' F B U' F' U' D' F2 U2 R B2 U B F R' B2 F' R2 Fw' Uw'
*17. *B U R D2 U B F R' B' R' D2 F U' B' U2 B2 D2 R' L2 Fw Uw'
*18. *L F' L' B D' R L' B D2 B2 R U' L R D' U B2 D' F2 D2 Rw' Uw
*19. *U L' R2 D L D' U2 B' F2 U F' L' U F R' U2 R B' U D2 Rw2 Uw'
*20. *D B2 F2 R2 B' R' U B R F B' U' D2 L B' F2 R L2 F2 B' R2 Fw' Uw
*21. *D' R' U' F D L2 U' F' R B2 R' F' D' U' F' R F' D' U' R2 Fw Uw2
*22. *F' L R F B2 R' F2 R2 D L R U F2 R L2 D' R B' F Rw2 Uw
*23. *F2 D' L' U2 D' B2 R U2 R2 L' B' L' B L D B' U2 R2 U2 D Fw' Uw'
*24. *U B2 R2 D' F2 B2 D2 F2 B2 R2 U F2 L' U D' R2 U' F' B' U' F2 Rw' Uw'
*25. *B U B' L' B' F L2 R D2 L' U D2 B2 U' L2 R F' R2 L2 Fw Uw'
*26. *D2 R F L B2 D' F2 R' D' R B' U' F' R' D B U' F D F2 Rw' Uw
*27. *F' L2 F2 U' R' B F U' D2 B' D B' D2 F L' B' R2 B' U' B2 U Rw2 Uw'
*28. *F R2 L2 U2 F U F B L U L R2 B' D2 L R2 F U' F2 R' Fw' Uw'
*29. *U2 R' L2 U2 F2 D R2 F' D B2 L2 B' D' L D2 R B L2 D U' Rw Uw
*30. *U2 F' D2 L2 F' B' D' F' U' B2 F2 D F' B2 U L R2 B' L' F U Rw2 Uw
*31. *D' L' B R' L U F U' B D2 U B' R2 B2 U2 R L F2 R' B' R2 Fw Uw'
*32. *L D B2 D2 L2 U F2 D L2 D' L2 F' R' L U2 D' R2 F U' B' L' Fw' Uw'
*33. *R' F' B' L' U2 D R2 B R2 U' R' U2 F' U2 B' F' D2 R2 B' U' R
*34. *F L' F2 U' B' F' D2 L2 F B' U2 D' F2 R2 D F L2 D2 L2 D' L Fw' Uw'
*35. *L F' R' L U2 B R' F2 R' B2 U D B2 U2 L2 F2 L B' U2 Fw' Uw
*36. *F' L' U2 L B' R' U D L' U D L R D2 B U2 R' U R F' Rw2 Uw'
*37. *U2 R L D2 F R B F' L F' U' R2 L2 B' R' B2 F' R L' F2 Rw' Uw2
*38. *U' D R2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 U' B R' D' R2 B L2 U' D B' L' U' F2 Rw' Uw
*39. *L' U' R' F2 R' F2 R2 U2 L' B' D' B F' D R2 L2 B2 D2 U Fw' Uw'
*40. *L' D' U B' D' R F' D2 F B' D' B' U' L D2 F D' U2 R' U Fw' Uw'
*41. *D2 U' F2 U' R2 D F' B2 D2 L' R' D2 L' D2 R2 U R2 D' F' Rw' Uw
*42. *L' D' F2 R' L U' B2 L U F' L D' U R2 U R L2 U R' F' B' Rw2 Uw2
*43. *L2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F' R' F2 D R' L U L2 D' F R' L2 B' L B Rw' Uw
*44. *U B D U B2 F L' D L' D' F D R2 B2 R2 B D2 B' U2 D' Fw Uw
*45. *R L B L' U2 B' D' L2 U R U L2 D' U R L U2 R' D2 Fw' Uw'
*46. *U L' R2 D2 B D' R2 U B' D U2 L' U' B L2 U' B' L B' F' Rw2 Uw2
*47. *D' U L2 D2 L R2 U' B' R B F2 U2 F2 D' L2 D' L F2 D' Rw' Uw2
*48. *L D' F2 D' U F L2 R U2 B L2 R2 U F R2 L B2 D' F' D R Fw Uw
*49. *F R L' F' U2 F D2 B D' L D' B' R' D B2 R' B' U2 F2 R2 B' Rw Uw2
*50. *B L D' U F' R U D' F U2 B2 R2 D2 B' L D' L' B2 L' Fw Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *R2 B' D2 R2 F' L2 B D2 F U2 F' L U' F D2 R' U' L' D B U'
*2. *U2 L D2 L U2 F2 L' F2 L B2 U' R D' B L' D' F2 U' L2 R'
*3. *L2 B2 U F2 D R2 D2 L2 U' L2 D R' U R2 D R2 F U' B' R2 F'
*4. *F2 U B2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 D F D2 U' R2 U F D R D2 U
*5. *F U' D F' L U' F2 B' R2 L' B' R2 L2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *U2 L2 B2 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L B' F L' B' L' D' L D' R2
*2. *U2 L2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U R2 B L2 U' L' D2 F' R2 U F' D'
*3. *B2 U R2 U B2 U F2 D U' F2 L2 R U' F2 U F D' L' F2 L
*4. *D L2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 U R2 B2 U' B' D F' U2 F2 R' B' L F' U
*5. *D' B2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 U' F2 D' R D2 B' U R2 B D B2 L U R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F' U D2 B' D2 L' F R' B2 L2 U2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2
*2. *R2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 U' F2 R2 U R2 B' U L' B' F' R2 D B2 D' L
*3. *B2 D' R2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 L F2 U2 B F U' R B2 R F
*4. *R2 F R2 U2 L2 B' L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L' R' D' R' U' B' F' U2 L R2
*5. *D2 R' B2 R2 U' R' B' D R L2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 D' R2 B2 D R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R2 F' B' U' L' B2 U2 D' F' L F U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 B' R2

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *R U R' U2 F U2 F' R U
*3. *R' B2 R' F2 L D2 L D2 R' B2 L B' D L' D' L' R2 B' D' B2 F2
*4. *L2 Fw Uw2 L2 R' D' Fw Rw B2 Uw' Rw2 R U' L2 R' B L2 F D2 Uw2 U2 R Uw' U' B2 R2 U2 B2 F' Rw' D' B' Uw Rw D' L U' Fw2 Rw Fw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R F2 R' U2 F R2 F' U' R U'
*3. *F' R U' R B' U D2 F2 B2 R U2 B R2 U2 F L2 B L2 F D2 F2
*4. *Fw F U Fw F U2 L Fw D2 Rw' R' U2 B' F2 Rw F' L2 U' F' Uw2 F L2 Uw2 U' L' Uw F D' Fw2 L B' Rw2 B2 R F D L R' Fw2 R2
*5. *Bw' Fw' U' Fw' F Rw2 Dw2 R2 D2 Fw2 L Lw2 R D L2 Uw' B Dw2 L2 Rw' R D R' D' Bw' L2 Bw' Lw2 R' D F D2 B Bw L Rw B2 D' Bw2 Fw2 L' Dw2 Rw2 F U2 Fw' D B F' Rw2 Uw' L2 Lw F' Dw2 Fw Rw2 U2 F2 U'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R U' R' U F' R U2 R U
*3. *B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' U' R2 B R2 F2 L' B2 U2 F D F' L2
*4. *Fw' L D' Uw B2 D' U L' R2 Fw Uw B F' L R B D2 B' U R2 F2 R Fw F' R2 D' Fw2 R' F' U2 F' D F' D2 R Fw2 L' Rw' Fw' D'
*5. *Uw2 U R2 B2 Lw Uw' Lw' Bw' Fw F' D Lw' B F' Uw2 Bw2 Dw' U Fw2 Dw Lw' R Bw2 L2 D Rw D2 Dw2 U2 L' B' Uw' Rw R Dw U' Rw D2 Fw' Uw' B Dw Uw' U R2 F2 Uw' L2 Fw L Lw2 D Bw2 D2 Bw2 Fw' F' Uw Rw2 B2
*6. *R2 2D2 U' 2L 2R' B F2 3R' B D' 3R D' 2L2 2R' 3F2 D' R' D 2D 3R2 U2 R' 2B2 2F' U 2B2 3R 2R D' 3U 2F2 R 3F2 3U2 R2 D2 2U2 3F' 2U' 2B' F D' 2F2 2L2 3R2 3F2 F' 2D' 2L2 2R' 2D2 2L' 3R2 3U 2R 2D' 2F2 D 3U2 3R 2R' 3F' 3U 3R B2 3F 2D' L2 R' 2B2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R2 F2 U2 R F U2 R2 F'
*3. *D2 B2 L' D2 B2 U2 R F2 U2 L' R' B F' D' R2 B R' F R' B' U'
*4. *Rw U2 F' Rw2 D' Uw2 U2 F' R B2 Uw' U2 F' Rw U' Fw' F2 L B2 Uw' R' U' R2 Fw2 D' B2 F2 L Fw2 D' U2 B' Uw Rw R' Uw2 F' Rw Fw' Uw'
*5. *L' R Fw Lw2 Dw B L' F2 Dw2 Uw R2 D2 Dw' Fw' F2 Dw' Rw2 D2 Uw2 U' Bw2 Dw' L Lw2 Dw2 Bw' U' B2 U' Bw' Fw2 Dw Uw' B Lw R2 B2 Lw2 Fw Lw2 Dw L' Rw2 R B' L' B' U' R2 Dw2 B2 Bw D' Uw' U2 L2 Lw2 U2 Lw2 F'
*6. *2D2 L 2R2 2D 2L2 2U 3R D 2D2 3F R 2B2 D 2R' 3F L2 3R2 F2 3U2 L2 3U U' R2 2D2 2U' 3R D 2D2 U2 L2 2D' 3F 2F2 F' 3U 3F D' U' L' B2 2F2 F' D2 2D2 L2 2L' D' 3U' 2R' D2 2U2 R' 3U2 3R B2 3R' 3F2 L 2L 3R' 2R 2D2 L' 2B' 2F2 2R 3F2 2F2 D' 2R2
*7. *3R' B2 2L2 3B2 L2 2L 2D2 L' 3L2 2B 3F' 3R B 3F2 F 3U2 3F' F2 D2 3R2 B2 2L2 F 3L' 2D' 2L2 D 3F2 3U 2U2 3F 2U' 3F 3L 2D' 2R2 B' F2 L 2U' 3F2 F 2D' 3D 2U' 3F' D2 B2 3R' 3D 2R' 3D B2 3B' F2 3U' 2R R 2F2 D 3L2 3R2 U 3L2 F' 2L R' D2 3F D2 3U' L2 2R2 2B 2L 2R2 U 2B 3U' F' 2D 3U2 3B 3L 3B2 2U' 2L 2B 3F2 2F2 F' 2L' 3U B L F' 2D' 2B 2R2 3B

*Clock
1. *UR2- DR3+ DL3+ UL3- U5- R2+ D2+ L6+ ALL4+ y2 U6+ R2- D0+ L2+ ALL1- DR DL
*2. *UR6+ DR6+ DL0+ UL1+ U3+ R4+ D2+ L3+ ALL3- y2 U3+ R3+ D3+ L2- ALL3- UR UL
*3. *UR3+ DR2- DL3+ UL1- U1+ R4+ D3+ L4- ALL2- y2 U0+ R3+ D1+ L2- ALL2- UR DR
*4. *UR4+ DR4+ DL4- UL1+ U6+ R4+ D4+ L2- ALL1- y2 U1- R5- D4+ L4- ALL4+ UR
*5. *UR4- DR3- DL2- UL4- U2+ R6+ D5- L1- ALL1- y2 U6+ R2+ D2- L5- ALL4- DR DL

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U L' B L' U' R B l' r' b' u'
*2. *L U' R L B U B' L' b u
*3. *B' R B' U B' L B l r u'
*4. *L U L R L' R U' L l r' b u
*5. *L' R L U' L B' R' U' l b' u'

*Square-1
1. *(0, 2) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (-3, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -2)
*2. *(3, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -4)
*3. *(4, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (6, 2) /
*4. *(1, 6) / (0, 3) / (-4, 2) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, 3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2)
*5. *(0, -1) / (3, 3) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-5, -5) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, 2)

*Skewb
1. *U' R U' L' B U L' B U B' U'
*2. *U' L' R' U' B' L' U' L' R B' U'
*3. *B R' U' L' U' L U B R' B' U'
*4. *R B R' L' R L' R L' U B' U'
*5. *R' L' B R L R' B L' U' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *U' R' F2 R' U' R2 U R' F2 U
*3. *R2 F2 L' U2 R' B2 R' B2 R' F2 R' B R' F' D B L2 D2 R B2
*4. *L' R2 Fw Uw Rw D Uw L D U B' D' Uw R' Fw D' Rw F L' Rw' Fw2 D2 Uw' U' B' R2 F2 Uw2 L Rw R' U2 L' Rw Fw D2 B2 Uw L' D
*5. *Rw R Fw2 Dw F' D2 Rw D Dw' L U2 B' F2 Rw B Fw2 Rw2 Uw B' L2 U' Lw2 Rw' D' Dw' L Lw' Uw2 Lw2 Dw2 U B2 F Rw B2 Dw' Bw2 Lw' Rw Dw' Uw2 Rw R F L2 Uw' Fw F R' B' Bw' Dw2 Rw2 R B2 U' Fw' U' Rw2 R2
*OH. *B' R2 D2 B R2 F' R2 F D2 B L2 D F U L' B2 U F U B' F
*Clock. *UR3- DR3- DL4- UL5- U2- R4- D6+ L1+ ALL1+ y2 U2- R5- D5+ L3+ ALL6+ UL
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *B' L R B' L' R U l r' b' u'
*Skewb. *U L' U B R' U R U R' B' U'
*Square-1. *(-3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-4, 2) / (-3, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 6) / (6, 0)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 3, 2017)

2x2- 7.149

(8.752+), 8.291, 7.418, 7.279,(5.155) Really awful.

3x3-43.808

(36.221),53.494,DNF,37.226,40.689 What is wrong with me! Earlier I got a 30 average.

Pyra-12.353

11.857,12.384,12.82,(13.451),(10.621) First okay event times for me.


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 3, 2017)

*7x7x7*: 7:48.83, (DNF(8:51.29)), 8:22.45, (7:27.81), 8:23.07 = *8:11.45 *First sub-7:30 7x7! DNF was swapping two f2l pairs.
*5x5x5*: 3:05.34, 2:51.99, 3:06.65, (2:49.57), (3:13.46) = *3:01.33
2-3-4 Relay*: *2:15.68*; 8.55, 29.59, 1:37.53
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *5:07.77*; 13.96, 26.91, 1:30.18, 2:56.71
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *10:40.54*; 14.37, 40.83, 1:29.22, 3:08.21, 5:07.89
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *19:59.79*; 5.22, 31.71, 1:43.87, 2:46.90, 4:55.16, 9:56.91 I don't know what happened on that 7x7. 2, 5, and 6 were really good, 3 and 4 were ok.
*6x6x6*: (4:52.33), (5:45.37), 5:22.59, 5:16.11+, 5:22.49 = *5:20.40
4x4x4*: 1:38.15, 1:30.46, (2:26.69), (1:28.32), 1:32.66+ = *1:33.76*


----------



## CubicOreo (Oct 4, 2017)

*2x2:* 2.876
2.617, (1.543), 2.918, 3.095, (3.914)

*3x3:* 14.253
(13.445), (16.638), 13.813, 14.344, 14.604

*4x4: *56.542
(52.775), (1:14.780), 54.011, 57.744, 57.873

*5x5:* 1:41.367
(2:04.551), 1:41.235, (1:36.418), 1:43.801, 1:39.067

*3x3 OH: *21.909
(25.912), (20.513), 24.365, 20.602, 20.761

*Pyra: *4.233
(DNF), 4.272, 4.409, (3.991), 4.019

*Skewb: *8.067 
(DNF), 6.723, 11.058+, (5.910), 6.421


----------



## Daniel Lin (Oct 4, 2017)

3BLD: 18.41, DNF, DNF = 18.41


----------



## AidanNoogie (Oct 4, 2017)

2x2: (4.68), (1.81), 3.83, 3.32, 3.12 = 3.12


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 5, 2017)

3x3x3: 12.99, (14.82), (12.65), 13.07, 14.62 = 13.56
Decent. Haven't been practicing
3x3x3 OH: 17.13, 16.66, 17.17, (19.29), (16.28) = 16.99
Fantastic! Haven't been practicing much besides mega, but I still rocked this average! I usually seem to do slightly better in weekly comp OH than normal.
Megaminx: 1:12.73, 1:14.22, (1:17.06), (1:05.46), 1:13.97 = 1:13.64 yuck


----------



## Tim Rinehart (Oct 6, 2017)

3x3: 12.361, (14.124), (9.077), 10.105, 9.393 = 10.620
2x2: (4.922), (2.405), 3.232, 4.176, 2.599 = 3.336
3x3 OH: (21.826), 25.579, (26.628), 22.695, 23.380 = 23.945
Clock: 17.656, (17.232), 19.798, 18.289, (21.019) = 18.581
4x4: 59.879, 1:01.348, (59.286), (DNF), 1:01.110 = 1:00.779


----------



## T1_M0 (Oct 6, 2017)

@MatsBergsten So there is this guy who submitted a computer-generated solution in fmc and thinks it's legit. Just to let you know.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 6, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> @MatsBergsten So there is this guy who submitted a computer-generated solution in fmc and thinks it's legit. Just to let you know.


At least he says so directly. I'll fix it .
Edit: *done*


----------



## GSahu (Oct 6, 2017)

*2x2 :* 5.55, 5.92, 6.93, 5.22, 6.02* = 5.83
3x3 : *12.08, 12.56, 10.80, 15.36, 13.63 = *12.76
3x3OH : *26.21, 36.64, 30.35, 23.09, 39.92* = 31.07
4x4 : *50.90, 1:03.27, 54.05, 1:03.54, 56.29 = *57.87
2+3+4 Relay : 1:35.97*


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 6, 2017)

*2x2: *2.83, (2.65), 4.90, (5.77), 3.50* = 3.74 *//Awesome
*3x3:* 13.78, (14.18), 12.80, (11.75), 13.76 = *13.45 *//Wow amazing times!
*Pyraminx:* 5.10, (3.92), (7.16), 4.60, 5.56 = *5.09 *//Awful


----------



## Kybou (Oct 7, 2017)

18.863, 19.248, (16.888), (22.999), 17.827. 

18.64. Not bad not bad at all. I’ll take it.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 7, 2017)

Kybou said:


> 18.863, 19.248, (16.888), (22.999), 17.827.
> 
> 18.64. Not bad not bad at all. I’ll take it.


Welcome! (both to the Forum and this competition)
You have to tell what event it is you compete in, I can guess at 3x3 but I am not sure .


----------



## kamilprzyb (Oct 7, 2017)

MBLD: 34/50 1:00:00
Speed practice, actually 40/50 62:23


----------



## applezfall (Oct 7, 2017)

wow 
_ExultantCarn got Forum uwr for 2bld :3.55 _


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 7, 2017)

applezfall said:


> wow
> _ExultantCarn got Forum uwr for 2bld :3.55 _


Very good but not Forum Best. Will Callan had a 3:13 last year.
Bartłomiej Owczarek had a 2.82 2015. I did not check further.


----------



## Kybou (Oct 7, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Welcome! (both to the Forum and this competition)
> You have to tell what event it is you compete in, I can guess at 3x3 but I am not sure .


Yeah 3x3


----------



## applezfall (Oct 7, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Very good but not Forum Best. Will Callan had a 3:13 last year.
> Bartłomiej Owczarek had a 2.82 2015. I did not check further.


oh ok i didnt know that


----------



## OJ Cubing (Oct 7, 2017)

5BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS //Off by a flipped midge that I didn't see  (20:33 'safety' solve)


----------



## okayama (Oct 9, 2017)

*FMC*: 25 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: R2 F' B' U' L' B2 U2 D' F' L F U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 B' R2
Solution: L' U R' U2 R U2 D L2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 F R D B' D' F' D B D2 L D2 B

(Inverse)

2x2x2 block: B' D2 L' D R

B U2 B orients edges, but no good continuation was found. So I switched to normal:

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: R' D' L D2 B

c/e pair: L'
More square: U R' U2 R U2
More square: D
More square: L2 D' L2 B2
All but 3 corners: U' R2 F R F' * R
Correction: R' D' L D2 B

Insert at *: F D B' D' F' D B D'


----------



## Alea (Oct 9, 2017)

*2x2:* (14.52), (3.60), 6.95, 7.39, 4.04=> *6.13
3x3:* 17.47, 16.56, 21.48, (22.13), (14.64)=>*18.51
4x4:* (1:27.45), 1:10.75, 1:22.56, (58.36), 1:09.04=>* 1:14.12
5x5:* 2:23.12, 2:29.78, (2:40.30), 2:13.94, (1:57.70)=> *2:22.28
6x6:* 4:35.03, 4:27.39, (5:09.00), (4:02.99), 4:16.95=> *4:26.46
7x7:* 7:05.27, (6:43.41), (7:15.79), 6:52.99, 7:02.85=> *7:00.37
2BLD:* 41.82, 1:12.13, 52.01=> *41.82
OH:* 34.58, 21.88, 33.73, (21.81), (37.57)=>* 30.07
2-4: 1:58.65
2-5: 3:51.67
2-6: 9:06.53
2-7: 15:59.96
Kilo:* 1:07.64, (1:04.10), 1:13.36, (1:19.84), 1:15.87=> *1:12.30
Mega:* 2:02.92, 1:57.88, (2:14.89), 1:49.93, (1:48.76)=> *1:56.92
Pyra:* (10.26), (8.78), 9.88, 9.92, 9.50=>* 9.77
SQ-1:* 1:28.35, 1:03.65, (1:30.49), (42.97), 45.39=> *1:05.80
Skewb:* (10.86), 11.91, 11.42, 14.54, (15.08)=> *12.63*


----------



## sqAree (Oct 10, 2017)

*2x2:* 5.22, (2.81), 4.27, (DNF(4.68)), 14.08 = *7.86
3x3:* (14.01), 12.83, 13.04, (12.32), 13.16 = *13.01
4x4:* 1:03.46, (1:09.57), 1:03.84, (1:00.53), 1:06.17 = *1:04.49
5x5:* 2:28.39, 2:27.03, (2:18.90), (3:11.95), 2:36.51 = *2:30.64
3BLD:* DNF(1:45.20), DNF(2:11.19), DNF(3:05.92) = *DNF
OH:* 23.99, 21.63, (32.45), 22.16, (19.94) = *22.59
Pyra:* (8.71), (6.14), 6.76, 7.89, 7.15 = *7.27
SQ-1:* (37.04), 46.61, 48.24, 54.88, (1:05.86) = *49.91
Skewb:* 18.79, 23.88, (8.94), 19.34, (28.44) = *20.67
FMC:* *31
*


Spoiler: solution



(B' D' U' R2) //p2x2 (4/4)
(D L' D2 L') L' R //2x3 (6/10)
B' D' B' //EO (3/13)
D B2 L B2 L' //pF2L-1 (5/18)
D B2 //to 3c3e (2/20)

Skeleton: L' R B' D' B' D B2 L B2 L' D B2 L D2 L # D' R2 U D * B

* = [D' F' D, B2]
# = L2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 D'

Solution: L' R B' D' B' D B2 L B2 L' D B2 L D2 L' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U F' D B2 D' F D B' (31 moves)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 10, 2017)

Results week 40: even at the top, top seven within 50 points
congratulations to DGCubes, speedcuber71 and ichcubegern

*2x2x2*(63)

 2.12 Competition Cuber
 2.23 leomannen
 2.24 applezfall
 2.27 turtwig
 2.46 Isaac Lai
 2.80 DhruvA
 2.86 cuberkid10
 2.87 CubicOreo
 2.92 ExultantCarn
 3.05 tdm
 3.16 speedcuber71
 3.33 Tim Rinehart
 3.36 mihnea3000
 3.42 AidanNoogie
 3.43 ichcubegern
 3.74 CornerCutter
 3.87 Inek
 3.99 DGCubes
 4.09 obelisk477
 4.12 blindsighted
 4.23 ComputerGuy365
 4.29 SweetSolver
 4.42 Ghost Cuber
 4.51 MartinN13
 4.67 GarethBert11
 4.73 Teemu
 4.74 MaxCubes
 4.80 T1_M0
 4.88 typeman5
 5.07 Bogdan
 5.08 LegendaryMJS
 5.11 epride17
 5.19 ErikCR
 5.23 Moonwink Cuber
 5.24 Jonsa87
 5.25 TipsterTrickster
 5.83 GSahu
 5.97 Arttu Puttonen
 6.10 YoAkshYo
 6.13 Alea
 6.21 opliew1213
 6.25 Aerospry
 6.47 Russell Bilinski
 6.59 h2f
 6.79 theos
 6.86 teboecubes
 7.01 Bubbagrub
 7.17 Mike Hughey
 7.23 Lewis
 7.66 Duncan Bannon
 7.76 Matthew Cubermann
 7.86 sqAree
 8.37 Undefined7
 8.41 aberdeener
 8.79 xbrandationx
 8.92 Jacck
 9.00 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9.18 Danielle2308
 9.61 ultimatecube
 10.78 Cubix Canaan
 17.11 MatsBergsten
 19.14 WillyTheWizard
 33.94 keebruce
*3x3x3 *(73)

 9.35 cuberkid10
 9.69 Isaac Lai
 9.92 speedcuber71
 9.93 SirAD
 9.97 mihnea3000
 10.36 ichcubegern
 10.54 tdm
 10.62 Tim Rinehart
 10.68 typeman5
 10.85 DGCubes
 11.08 Competition Cuber
 11.69 turtwig
 11.70 ExultantCarn
 11.71 obelisk477
 12.53 DhruvA
 12.76 GSahu
 13.01 sqAree
 13.04 Michael DeLaRosa
 13.26 Jonsa87
 13.45 CornerCutter
 13.56 GenTheThief
 13.94 Armenian cuber
 13.97 GarethBert11
 13.98 YoAkshYo
 14.25 CubicOreo
 14.34 Arttu Puttonen
 14.36 thatkid
 14.37 Harkaran
 14.75 SweetSolver
 14.79 Inek
 15.19 Moonwink Cuber
 15.34 LegendaryMJS
 15.35 blindsighted
 15.37 applezfall
 15.72 Keroma12
 15.80 Aerospry
 16.30 Bogdan
 16.47 leomannen
 17.14 thegreynomad16
 17.21 h2f
 17.55 T1_M0
 18.08 REDCUBER13
 18.50 Alea
 18.64 Kybou
 18.72 Matthew Cubermann
 19.56 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.76 xbrandationx
 19.81 opliew1213
 19.96 ComputerGuy365
 20.00 teboecubes
 20.91 Mike Hughey
 22.00 epride17
 22.42 TipsterTrickster
 22.78 Teemu
 23.45 Ghost Cuber
 23.66 theos
 23.70 Bubbagrub
 25.37 undick
 25.40 RedJack22
 25.72 Lewis
 25.82 ultimatecube
 26.86 MartinN13
 26.94 Russell Bilinski
 27.51 Danielle2308
 27.52 aberdeener
 34.91 MatsBergsten
 35.71 Jacck
 36.20 Undefined7
 36.27 Cubix Canaan
 43.10 WillyTheWizard
 43.80 Duncan Bannon
 52.73 Luke Messer
 59.11 keebruce
*4x4x4*(49)

 31.88 cuberkid10
 34.80 REDCUBER13
 38.79 Isaac Lai
 40.76 turtwig
 42.29 speedcuber71
 44.99 ichcubegern
 46.36 DGCubes
 47.34 Michael DeLaRosa
 50.37 Competition Cuber
 55.60 Jonsa87
 55.82 typeman5
 56.54 CubicOreo
 57.00 DhruvA
 57.87 GSahu
 58.29 obelisk477
 1:00.77 Tim Rinehart
 1:01.38 SweetSolver
 1:01.41 LegendaryMJS
 1:02.50 thatkid
 1:03.24 T1_M0
 1:03.29 GarethBert11
 1:04.49 sqAree
 1:06.17 Inek
 1:07.23 applezfall
 1:07.84 ComputerGuy365
 1:08.57 leomannen
 1:12.43 h2f
 1:13.64 Bogdan
 1:14.12 Alea
 1:18.68 Aerospry
 1:19.35 Bubbagrub
 1:19.68 epride17
 1:29.82 Ghost Cuber
 1:30.52 YoAkshYo
 1:31.37 opliew1213
 1:33.76 One Wheel
 1:35.95 Mike Hughey
 1:41.04 Lewis
 1:43.52 thegreynomad16
 1:45.69 Teemu
 1:51.06 theos
 1:59.80 MatsBergsten
 2:01.09 Jacck
 2:21.26 Russell Bilinski
 3:17.35 Cubix Canaan
 3:21.92 Matthew Cubermann
 5:17.48 WillyTheWizard
 5:32.43 keebruce
 DNF blindsighted
*5x5x5*(28)

 1:12.22 cuberkid10
 1:18.57 speedcuber71
 1:19.81 ichcubegern
 1:23.74 DGCubes
 1:41.36 CubicOreo
 1:48.03 DhruvA
 1:51.64 obelisk477
 1:55.86 Inek
 1:59.29 Competition Cuber
 2:00.65 Jonsa87
 2:22.03 epride17
 2:22.28 Alea
 2:23.99 Bogdan
 2:28.66 leomannen
 2:30.64 sqAree
 2:34.93 T1_M0
 2:35.94 applezfall
 2:39.23 Mike Hughey
 2:54.00 ComputerGuy365
 2:54.11 Lewis
 2:57.70 h2f
 3:01.33 One Wheel
 3:06.18 theos
 3:13.47 Jacck
 3:32.39 opliew1213
 3:39.07 LegendaryMJS
 3:43.12 Bubbagrub
 3:48.41 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(14)

 2:37.53 Keroma12
 2:58.82 speedcuber71
 3:25.83 DGCubes
 4:09.81 Inek
 4:26.46 Alea
 4:27.09 obelisk477
 5:07.53 Bogdan
 5:19.86 Mike Hughey
 5:20.40 One Wheel
 5:21.59 RyuKagamine
 5:29.31 Jacck
 5:34.46 T1_M0
 7:06.97 Lewis
 7:30.56 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(13)

 4:12.02 Keroma12
 5:07.31 DGCubes
 5:32.13 DhruvA
 6:42.50 obelisk477
 7:00.37 Alea
 7:59.68 Bogdan
 8:11.45 One Wheel
 8:36.22 Jacck
 9:12.06 Mike Hughey
 9:36.98 h2f
10:20.34 Lewis
11:52.73 MatsBergsten
 DNF T1_M0
*3x3 one handed*(43)

 15.35 tdm
 16.99 GenTheThief
 17.42 Isaac Lai
 17.66 ichcubegern
 17.72 typeman5
 18.49 cuberkid10
 18.66 YoAkshYo
 21.68 turtwig
 21.69 SirAD
 21.91 CubicOreo
 22.59 sqAree
 23.70 Inek
 23.88 Tim Rinehart
 24.27 DGCubes
 24.44 speedcuber71
 25.68 ExultantCarn
 27.01 Keroma12
 28.82 leomannen
 29.29 DhruvA
 30.06 Alea
 30.72 obelisk477
 31.07 GSahu
 31.21 LegendaryMJS
 33.19 Bogdan
 33.38 Aerospry
 33.78 applezfall
 34.30 T1_M0
 34.95 thegreynomad16
 35.05 Armenian cuber
 41.28 Bubbagrub
 46.12 GarethBert11
 49.11 RyuKagamine
 49.27 Mike Hughey
 51.28 MartinN13
 53.32 epride17
 55.22 Jacck
 1:01.88 Matthew Cubermann
 1:09.59 Russell Bilinski
 1:25.09 Harkaran
 1:34.52 Lewis
 1:51.30 ultimatecube
 2:08.07 Cubix Canaan
 2:40.52 keebruce
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 43.79 DGCubes
 45.63 DhruvA
 1:11.39 Bubbagrub
 1:37.95 T1_M0
 1:57.28 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(29)

 3.55 ExultantCarn
 5.57 applezfall
 6.17 turtwig
 6.72 leomannen
 6.97 Isaac Lai
 7.73 Inek
 12.39 keebruce
 15.91 MatsBergsten
 18.64 speedcuber71
 20.52 T1_M0
 21.74 h2f
 22.76 DGCubes
 23.91 Mike Hughey
 25.30 cuberkid10
 32.77 Deri Nata Wijaya
 35.59 GarethBert11
 36.19 DhruvA
 41.82 Alea
 42.02 ichcubegern
 45.63 obelisk477
 49.17 Jacck
 50.19 YoAkshYo
 52.54 epride17
 56.36 Bogdan
 57.60 Bubbagrub
 2:36.25 Russell Bilinski
 DNF aberdeener
 DNF Moonwink Cuber
 DNF MartinN13
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(26)

 18.41 Daniel Lin
 41.56 YY
 43.47 blindsighted
 48.88 speedcuber71
 51.29 SweetSolver
 1:13.10 T1_M0
 1:23.17 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:27.09 thegreynomad16
 1:29.70 ichcubegern
 1:30.94 Mike Hughey
 1:33.28 MatsBergsten
 1:38.11 YoAkshYo
 2:04.98 Jonsa87
 2:17.04 Isaac Lai
 3:07.02 Bogdan
 3:35.26 Bubbagrub
 4:08.59 applezfall
 4:23.06 Jacck
 5:38.36 RyuKagamine
 DNF Matthew Cubermann
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF epride17
 DNF obelisk477
 DNF h2f
 DNF ComputerGuy365
 DNF sqAree
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 2:59.04 YY
 6:35.29 MatsBergsten
 6:39.20 T1_M0
 8:03.28 Mike Hughey
 8:38.00 Deri Nata Wijaya
11:16.26 Jacck
 DNF speedcuber71
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

12:53.07 MatsBergsten
15:00.69 Mike Hughey
19:39.99 Jacck
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF OJ Cubing
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

44:52.90 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(10)

34/50 (60:00)  kamilprzyb
14/15 (48:28)  Deri Nata Wijaya
11/12 (58:21)  MatsBergsten
7/10 (53:50)  Mike Hughey
12/21 (60:00)  T1_M0
2/2 ( 2:53)  speedcuber71
 DNF Bogdan
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF Jacck
 DNF obelisk477
*3x3 Match the scramble*(17)

 1:08.18 Isaac Lai
 1:15.71 Bogdan
 1:18.61 Mike Hughey
 1:20.26 DGCubes
 1:38.28 speedcuber71
 1:44.15 applezfall
 1:53.42 obelisk477
 1:54.77 MatsBergsten
 2:07.51 Jacck
 2:35.30 Lewis
 2:36.92 theos
 4:33.69 keebruce
 DNF Russell Bilinski
 DNF Teemu
 DNF YY
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF YoAkshYo
*2-3-4 Relay*(31)

 42.69 cuberkid10
 51.98 turtwig
 1:02.06 ichcubegern
 1:05.08 speedcuber71
 1:05.14 Competition Cuber
 1:07.00 DGCubes
 1:13.06 obelisk477
 1:22.49 DhruvA
 1:22.82 T1_M0
 1:25.70 GarethBert11
 1:28.50 leomannen
 1:28.84 LegendaryMJS
 1:35.87 applezfall
 1:35.97 GSahu
 1:38.36 YoAkshYo
 1:41.61 Bogdan
 1:43.85 epride17
 1:50.63 Aerospry
 1:58.65 Alea
 2:02.87 Bubbagrub
 2:03.83 Mike Hughey
 2:11.89 Lewis
 2:15.68 One Wheel
 2:32.84 Teemu
 2:44.74 theos
 2:47.10 Jacck
 3:13.92 aberdeener
 3:20.45 Russell Bilinski
 3:39.70 MatsBergsten
 7:56.18 keebruce
 8:52.87 WillyTheWizard
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(18)

 1:58.24 cuberkid10
 2:11.61 ichcubegern
 2:45.21 DGCubes
 2:57.68 DhruvA
 3:14.03 obelisk477
 3:17.14 Competition Cuber
 3:47.34 Bogdan
 3:51.67 Alea
 3:58.12 applezfall
 4:20.86 T1_M0
 4:51.99 LegendaryMJS
 4:55.80 Mike Hughey
 5:07.77 One Wheel
 5:11.42 Lewis
 5:33.33 Jacck
 5:50.27 theos
 6:01.43 Bubbagrub
 7:40.89 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(9)

 7:29.76 obelisk477
 8:03.07 YY
 9:06.53 Alea
 9:37.21 Bogdan
10:18.26 Mike Hughey
10:40.54 One Wheel
11:07.60 Jacck
11:15.78 Lewis
14:30.20 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(10)

13:28.65 obelisk477
13:53.88 YY
15:59.96 Alea
17:18.28 Bogdan
17:49.97 Mike Hughey
18:27.39 T1_M0
19:59.79 One Wheel
20:55.51 Jacck
21:08.68 Lewis
26:44.64 MatsBergsten
*MiniGuildford*(7)

 5:01.31 ichcubegern
 7:15.52 DhruvA
 7:21.33 epride17
 8:45.65 T1_M0
12:16.85 Lewis
12:18.17 Mike Hughey
13:53.51 Jacck
*Kilominx*(6)

 29.11 DGCubes
 48.75 DhruvA
 52.64 Lewis
 1:12.29 Alea
 1:21.09 T1_M0
 1:31.32 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(35)

 4.48 cuberkid10
 4.63 Isaac Lai
 5.67 DhruvA
 5.67 Competition Cuber
 6.26 applezfall
 6.38 DGCubes
 6.65 epride17
 6.71 ichcubegern
 6.74 leomannen
 6.81 Inek
 7.59 Ghost Cuber
 8.06 CubicOreo
 8.31 speedcuber71
 8.62 Bubbagrub
 9.05 MartinN13
 9.24 Bogdan
 9.38 Aerospry
 9.51 Michael DeLaRosa
 9.77 T1_M0
 10.21 GarethBert11
 12.62 Alea
 12.64 Lewis
 13.59 typeman5
 14.30 LegendaryMJS
 16.50 theos
 18.30 YoAkshYo
 20.51 Undefined7
 20.67 sqAree
 21.02 Jacck
 22.78 Mike Hughey
 23.69 MatsBergsten
 24.73 Matthew Cubermann
 25.49 ExultantCarn
 25.57 Cubix Canaan
 30.20 Russell Bilinski
*Clock*(14)

 10.56 MartinN13
 10.60 cuberkid10
 10.90 T1_M0
 11.92 mihnea3000
 13.97 ichcubegern
 15.13 DGCubes
 18.57 Tim Rinehart
 21.55 Mike Hughey
 25.40 Inek
 25.62 Jacck
 37.80 DhruvA
 38.44 epride17
 45.42 Lewis
 45.68 thatkid
*Pyraminx*(42)

 3.13 applezfall
 3.14 DGCubes
 3.94 T1_M0
 4.23 CubicOreo
 4.26 Competition Cuber
 4.50 mihnea3000
 4.67 Ghost Cuber
 4.74 Inek
 4.79 Isaac Lai
 4.99 cuberkid10
 5.09 CornerCutter
 5.74 leomannen
 5.86 turtwig
 5.93 ichcubegern
 5.98 Dale Nash
 6.11 DhruvA
 6.99 MartinN13
 7.03 Lewis
 7.27 sqAree
 7.28 YoAkshYo
 7.95 Teemu
 8.07 GarethBert11
 8.46 ExultantCarn
 8.93 epride17
 9.30 Aerospry
 9.77 Alea
 9.96 Jonsa87
 10.41 Arttu Puttonen
 10.51 speedcuber71
 10.83 typeman5
 10.88 Moonwink Cuber
 12.35 Duncan Bannon
 14.82 obelisk477
 16.94 Bubbagrub
 16.97 Jacck
 18.70 Mike Hughey
 20.48 Cubix Canaan
 21.20 Matthew Cubermann
 22.13 aberdeener
 23.64 WillyTheWizard
 32.39 Russell Bilinski
 32.42 ultimatecube
*Megaminx*(18)

 51.64 Isaac Lai
 1:13.64 GenTheThief
 1:22.54 DhruvA
 1:24.63 ichcubegern
 1:56.69 YoAkshYo
 1:56.91 Alea
 2:00.56 Inek
 2:02.84 obelisk477
 2:03.69 applezfall
 2:09.09 speedcuber71
 2:12.31 Lewis
 2:20.88 T1_M0
 2:27.86 Bogdan
 3:16.79 Mike Hughey
 3:48.46 Jacck
 4:16.50 theos
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF cuberkid10
*Square-1*(27)

 11.95 speedcuber71
 12.94 Isaac Lai
 13.25 cuberkid10
 14.87 ichcubegern
 17.56 DGCubes
 17.67 Competition Cuber
 20.02 turtwig
 20.49 Inek
 20.56 Jonsa87
 27.88 YoAkshYo
 27.98 leomannen
 28.15 applezfall
 31.49 DhruvA
 36.39 T1_M0
 39.26 Ghost Cuber
 39.75 Lewis
 42.34 Bogdan
 43.48 MartinN13
 45.60 Bubbagrub
 46.56 Mike Hughey
 49.91 sqAree
 1:04.56 Aerospry
 1:05.80 Alea
 1:06.47 RyuKagamine
 1:06.71 epride17
 1:20.95 Jacck
 2:07.16 Cubix Canaan
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(15)

24 Attila
25 okayama
30 T1_M0
31 Bogdan
31 Jacck
31 sqAree
32 undick
37 Isaac Lai
37 Mike Hughey
40 theos
45 epride17
49 DhruvA
DNF  keebruce
DNF  speedcuber71
DNF  Bubbagrub

*Contest results*

498 DGCubes
479 speedcuber71
468 ichcubegern
463 T1_M0
458 cuberkid10
447 DhruvA
445 Isaac Lai
396 Mike Hughey
386 applezfall
377 obelisk477
357 Bogdan
347 Inek
345 Competition Cuber
338 turtwig
317 leomannen
303 Alea
285 CubicOreo
279 Jacck
277 YoAkshYo
244 MatsBergsten
236 sqAree
234 epride17
228 GarethBert11
222 Lewis
220 typeman5
220 Jonsa87
213 ExultantCarn
206 Tim Rinehart
202 Bubbagrub
195 LegendaryMJS
178 Aerospry
177 mihnea3000
176 GSahu
173 tdm
167 Ghost Cuber
159 SweetSolver
155 MartinN13
141 CornerCutter
140 h2f
137 Deri Nata Wijaya
127 theos
127 blindsighted
124 Michael DeLaRosa
123 GenTheThief
118 ComputerGuy365
116 Teemu
113 Keroma12
112 SirAD
100 thegreynomad16
96 Moonwink Cuber
96 Arttu Puttonen
93 One Wheel
88 thatkid
87 REDCUBER13
84 Matthew Cubermann
83 Russell Bilinski
82 YY
82 opliew1213
74 Armenian cuber
73 keebruce
58 Harkaran
54 TipsterTrickster
52 AidanNoogie
51 RyuKagamine
47 teboecubes
45 Cubix Canaan
41 xbrandationx
41 aberdeener
39 MaxCubes
38 undick
36 kamilprzyb
35 Duncan Bannon
34 Daniel Lin
33 Kybou
33 ultimatecube
33 ErikCR
32 Undefined7
30 Dale Nash
26 WillyTheWizard
25 Attila
24 okayama
21 Danielle2308
18 RedJack22
5 Luke Messer
1 OJ Cubing


----------



## T1_M0 (Oct 10, 2017)

NOOOOOOOO

somebody stole my victory (and my podium) during the night

It was critical to dnf mts and not to do 2-6 relay.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 10, 2017)

Hey, I won 2x2! 

Still can't believe those scrambles.


----------



## applezfall (Oct 10, 2017)

yay I won pyra by .01


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 10, 2017)

so close to winning OH...
still fantastic result, thought I had it in the bag 
gj tdm


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 11, 2017)

Lottery time, who will won $15 from the Cubicle?

85 contestants, wow! (only once has there been more).

So just a little over 1% chance for you. The tension rises, the wheel starts
turning, it's slowing down and stops at number 75! A quick look in the totals list
says that the winner is *ultimatecube!!! *Congratulations!


----------

